# Can my symptoms be thyroid related?



## JadeAngel (Dec 18, 2014)

Bare with me (and thank you in advance!!), it's a lot to explain, but what I want to know is basically...
I'm waiting for the endocrinologist to call with my appointment time and date for the biopsy. But are any of the tests below for the thyroid antibodies? Should I insist my doctor get that test done? Do my symptoms match up with a thyroid problem? I'm SO sick of being sick, and tired of being tired. I just want to figure out... if there IS a problem with my thyroid, does that explain this fever and pains, and will they go away when it's addressed (if it's hashimoto's causing this all, and my tsh is normal, how would they even address it to begin with?)

I wasn't sure how to word my title. Basically, I've had a low grade fever for 61 days. It's continuous, my temp hasn't been below 99.5 in 2 months, and is normally 99.4-99.6 waking up and at night, and 100-100.8 during the day.

I also had congestion problems for the few weeks, but my daughter is 5 and in kindergarten, and keeps bringing home illnesses... it's become hard to distinguish my original symptoms from what she gives me. I also get joint and muscle pains that started 3-4 weeks after the FUO, and fatigue. The pains are sometimes so much and in so many places (ankles, toe joints, leg muscles, knees, wrists, elbows, shoulders, lower back, hips, arm muscles) that combined with the fatigue, I spend most of the day in bed. Some days they are not bad and I am up and about like a normal person. I only take painkillers when I need to be running around outside of the house and the pain would get in the way too much. I'm 27 and a stay at home mom.

I've been through the ringer on tests. I'll post the results below. I lost one pregnancy in february (early, barely 5 weeks), and another in August to tumors. I'd been monitored for choriocarcinoma weekly for almost 4 months, and am now on monthly tests. Invasive GTD or choriocarcinoma is now extremely unlikely as my levels have fallen very low, and nothing showed up on the CT scan that would indicate my tumors have returned. Now I'm ill with whatever this is.

My CT scan didn't show anything to indicate my past problems are to blame, but did find a "heterogeneous nodularity on the right thyroid gland". Then I was sent for an ultrasound. The results from that are...

>>>>Right lobe measures 5.7 x 1.1 x 1.9 cm and left lobe 4.6 x 1.0 x 1.5 cm. With regards to the right lobe,
there is a heterogeneous solid/vascular and to a lesser degree cystic nodule of the lower pole measuring 19 x
9 x 14 mm. There is a small heterogeneous nodule lower pole right lobe measuring 11 x 7 x 6 mm. No nodules
of left lobe identified.
IMPRESSION
Predominantly solid, vascular nodule mid-lower pole right lobe measures 19 x 9 x 14 mm. Suggest FNA.

And the tests I've undergone so far are...

11/10/2014
--CXR 2 VIEWS AP/PA & LATERAL
TECHNIQUE
PA and lateral views of the chest

FINDINGS
Lungs are clear. Heart size within normal limits. Osseous structures are unremarkable for the patient's stated age.

IMPRESSION
Unremarkable chest

--CBC/DIFF
WBC 12.83 High
RBC 4.76 
HGB 13.2 
HCT 39.9 
MCV 83.8 
MCH 27.7 
MCHC 33.1 
RDW 12.5 
PLATELET COUNT 270 
MPV 10.6 
SEGS 68 
LYMPHS 21 
MONOS 7 
EOS 4 
BASOS 0 
ABS. SEGS 8.70 High
ABS. LYMPHS 2.74 
ABS. MONOS 0.85 
ABS. EOS 0.48 
ABS. BASOS 0.02

--COMPR METAB PANEL
BUN 9 
CREATININE 0.8 
SODIUM 140 
POTASSIUM 4.0 
CHLORIDE 102 
CO2 29 
ANION GAP 9 
GLUCOSE 101 
ALBUMIN 4.4 
AST 18 
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE 55 
BILIRUBIN 0.2 Low
CALCIUM 9.7 
PROTEIN 7.5 
ALT 12 
E GLOM FILT RATE >60.0

--LD 133
--SEDIMENTATION RATE 16
--EBV-VCA IGG ANTIBODY
EBV IGG AB POSITIVE A
EBV IGG AB QUANT 245 High
--EBV-VCA IGM ANTIBODY
EBV IGM AB RESULT NEGATIVE 
EBV IGM AB (QUANTITATIVE) <10.0

11/24/2014
--CULTURE BLOOD
SPECIMEN DESCRIPTION BLOOD 
SPECIAL REQUESTS PERIPHERAL 
CULTURE NO GROWTH
--CULTURE BLOOD (SITE 2)
SPECIMEN DESCRIPTION BLOOD 
SPECIAL REQUESTS PERIPHERAL 
CULTURE NO GROWTH
--RPR NR DILUTIONS NONREACTIVE
--TSH 2.08
--M TUBERCULOSIS (QUANTIFERON)
QUANTIFERON RESULT NEGATIVE 
TB GOLD NIL 0.01 
TB GOLD MITOGEN NIL 8.36 
TB GOLD AG NIL 0.00
--ACUTE HEPATITIS PANEL
HEP B CORE AB IGM NEGATIVE 
HEP A AB IGM NEGATIVE 
HEP B SURFACE AG NEGATIVE 
HEPATITIS C ANTIBODY NEGATIVE
--SEDIMENTATION RATE 16
--LOW SENSITIVITY CRP 14 High
--PROCALCITONIN <0.05
--BARTONELLA HENSELAE AB
B HENSELAE IGG Negative
B QUINTANA IGG Negative
B HENSELAE IGM Negative
B QUINTANA IGM Negative
B HENSELAE TITER IGG Not indicated 
B QUINTANA TITER IGG Not indicated 
B HENSELAE TITER IGM Not indicated 
B QUINTANA TITER IGM Not indicated
--LYME AB WITH CONFIRMATION, WESTERN BLOT
LYME IGG/IGM AB NEGATIVE 
LYME IGG/IGM AB VALUE 0.05 
LYME G/M COMMENT Lyme screen negative,per CDC guidelines Western blot testing not performed.
--ANA ELISA SCREEN NEGATIVE
--RHEUMATOID FACTOR 8
--COMPLEMENT C3 150
--COMPLEMENT C4 30
--CH50, TOTAL >60 High
--FERRITIN 166.6 High
--CMV DNA PCR NOT DETECTED


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board. I don't have time to go through all the tests because I have an appt. in a few minutes....................................but; insist on that FNA.

Solid and vascular certainly suggests cancer. As a matter of fact, if I were you, I would make an appt. with an ENT who handles a lot of thyroid patients. It may save you time, angst and money to do this.

I will go over the other stuff as soon as I have a chance.

Bless your heart; you have been ill.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, your symptoms could be attributed to a thyroid problem. I don't see any thyroid antibodies listed, however, as Andros suggests, a biopsy is a must.


----------



## JadeAngel (Dec 18, 2014)

Btw, I finally got in touch with the endocrinologist's office. They said they're really worried about it, so they were trying to get me in asap. They managed to move another patient's appointment, and are getting me in today in 3 hours for the FNA.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news! Good luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well................................praise the Lord and do the Snoopy Dance! So very glad to hear this. Please do keep us informed and we all hope to help you any way we can.

Glad you are here!

Hugs,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

And you do need to discuss some of those labs w/your doc. The EBV, Lyme, C3 and C4 complimentary as well as the TB? Seems like something else is going on but my hearfelt recommendation is one step at a time here.

Sometimes when correcting the thyroid problem a lot of other things do improve.......................a lot. Also, your ferritin is really high. Do you take exogenous iron?

Hugs,


----------



## JadeAngel (Dec 18, 2014)

scratch that. There was a miscommunication or misunderstanding. I went in to see the endocrinologist, but no biopsy. They booked me for on on January 9th  I also got him to give me the antibodies test.

I take beta carotene, d3, b6, prenatals, folic acid, and birth control (generic ortho cyclin)


----------



## JadeAngel (Dec 18, 2014)

Andros said:


> And you do need to discuss some of those labs w/your doc. The EBV, Lyme, C3 and C4 complimentary as well as the TB? Seems like something else is going on but my hearfelt recommendation is one step at a time here.


The EBV was negative for having mono now, but positive for showing I've had it in the past. Lyme was negative, c3 and c4 were within the lab standard range (didn't copy over their standard range as I had this all jotted down in a .doc on my desk top), and the tb test they did was negative. Was there something done incompletely? I've been researching as I go, but I'm limited in my knowledge of all this. And thank you all for the responses

Also, the levels that are high can indicate several things, but all of them point to inflammation somewhere. So the doctors have said infections are almost definitely out, the ct scan ruled out abscesses, so we're left with something autoimmune or cancer. I guess we'll have to see where this goes, then more testing if it's a dead end :/


----------

